# Greek Font



## Ranger (May 16, 2004)

What is the greek font at &quot;A Puritan's Mind?&quot; I need to install it on my computers so that I can read some of the articles.


----------



## fredtgreco (May 16, 2004)

[quote:5ec388af02][i:5ec388af02]Originally posted by Ranger[/i:5ec388af02]
What is the greek font at &quot;A Puritan's Mind?&quot; I need to install it on my computers so that I can read some of the articles. [/quote:5ec388af02]


I'm probably at fault here. I'm using the Bibleworks Greek font because it is the best.

Go here to download a ZIP file with the Greek (and Hebrew) fonts:

http://www.bibleworks.com/fonts.html


----------



## sundoulos (May 17, 2004)

Thanks, Fred.


----------



## Me Died Blue (Aug 29, 2005)

I found this thread searching for the topic, and I can tell I'll definitely use the font a lot in my Classical Greek 101 course this semester. It is so easy to use! So have a rather late thanks, Fred.


----------



## Me Died Blue (Sep 2, 2005)

How can you insert accents (i.e. circumflex, acute, grave), iota marks and similar additions using this font?


----------



## fredtgreco (Sep 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Me Died Blue_
> How can you insert accents (i.e. circumflex, acute, grave), iota marks and similar additions using this font?



Chris,

There is a keyboard map at the bottom of the linked page. Particularly applicable is:



> Note: The a and A shown with Greek accents and the blank rectangle shown with Hebrew vowels are not printed. They are shown to illustrate accent and vowel point positions.


----------



## Me Died Blue (Sep 2, 2005)

Thanks.


----------



## fredtgreco (Sep 2, 2005)

Even though the Bibleworks font does work well, is not nearly as flexible, nor as easy to use as a Unicode foreign-language keyboard. Logos has two excellent Unicode keyboards, one for Greek and one for Hebrew, that you can find here:

http://www.logos.com/support/lbs/fonts/GreekKeyboard

http://www.logos.com/support/lbs/fonts/HebrewKeyboard

there is an article about Unicode fonts available on the Logos web site here:

http://www.logos.com/support/lbs/fonts

Please note that the Greek and Hebrew keyboards are not dependent on having the Logos program on your computer. They work with any Windows program that has Unicode support (Word, Excel, even Web browsers).

One thing that you may want to get is a good Unicode supported font. The one that I like best for Greek characters is called GentiumAlt. The one I liked best for Hebrew, called EzraSIL.

I have put both of them on my web site and you can download them here:

http://www.tulipfaith.com/fonts/


----------



## Herald (Feb 24, 2007)

Teknia.com (Mounce's Website) has easy to use Greek and Hebrew fonts and PDF files for keyboard layout (PC & Mac).

You can find it HERE


----------

